# I have 2 laptop questions



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2021)

*I just got a new laptop but I am still using my old one. I downloaded a block add an app on my old one and I wanted to uninstall it because it gets on my nerves. It isn't like the one I had before. I can't find it on my app's link so I don't know where else to check to uninstall it. It's called total add Blocker. I've clicked on it when it pops up but they just offer you an update but no way to get rid of it.*

*My second problem is putting my pictures on the new computer. I read you can use something called a photo stick. Is that the best way to do It.?*


----------



## kburra (Jun 2, 2021)

Need more info: Is Laptop a Mac or Brand laptop, also What Browser are you using Chrome, Firefox, or other (Re AdBlock question)
Re Photos just use a USB stick, copy all your photos onto it. Plug the USB into NEW pc and transfer them over.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2021)

*The old one is HP the new one is Asus, and my browser is Microsoft edge.*


----------



## kburra (Jun 2, 2021)

To remove from Edge go here: https://my.totalav.com/support/article/90/uninstall-total-adblock  is the last tutorial near the bottom of the page.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 2, 2021)

Can't you simply go to Programs Install/Uninstall?


----------



## kburra (Jun 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Can't you simply go to Programs Install/Uninstall?


Worth a try but normally Browser addons won't be there?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 2, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> My second problem is putting my pictures on the new computer. I read you can use something called a photo stick. Is that the best way to do It.?



Sounds like a USB drive, try to get as large a drive as will accommodate the photos and files you want to copy over to your new laptop.
Many choices on Amazon.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 3, 2021)

the photos of the computer disappeared after I logged in.... there is a new standard for usb which is not compatible with we are used to.... the new standard is usb-c it is shaped different and is being implemented on new computers... the current usb thumbs wont fit, you will need an adapter


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

kburra said:


> Worth a try but normally Browser addons won't be there?


I tried but the addition wasn't there.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *I just got a new laptop but I am still using my old one. I downloaded a block add an app on my old one and I wanted to uninstall it because it gets on my nerves. It isn't like the one I had before. I can't find it on my app's link so I don't know where else to check to uninstall it. It's called total add Blocker. I've clicked on it when it pops up but they just offer you an update but no way to get rid of it.
> 
> My second problem is putting my pictures on the new computer. I read you can use something called a photo stick. Is that the best way to do It.?*


Sassy, just a thought, do you mean Adblock ?


----------



## Irwin (Jun 3, 2021)

Another option is storing your pictures in the cloud. If you have a gmail account, you already have 5Gb of free storage with Google Drive.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 4, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Another option is storing your pictures in the cloud. If you have a gmail account, you already have 5Gb of free storage with Google Drive.


The same with Chromebook..


----------

